# how to use (.ssa) animation file in android



## sara elmoghazy (May 6, 2014)

I have a project implemented in iphone and i'm converting it to android , it has a lot of animation but i noticed that for each object animation there is (.ssa) file that use (.png) image to animate it ,, i couldn't open (.ssa) file and i need to use the same animation in android .. do you know what is (.ssa) file and how to use it in android or this way will not work and i need to implement the animation from scratch ?






Hint : (.png) image contains sequence of ordered images that (.ssa) file use it to make the animation ..


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello

Is the SSA file on the iphone or Andriod?


----------



## sara elmoghazy (May 6, 2014)

it is in iphone and i want to use the same animation in android


----------

